# What's The Most Snow You Have Ever Plowed At One Time?



## mercer_me

Last winter I got a storm that dumped 26" on my area. It was coming down so fast I couldn't keep up with it, so I never plowed my drive way out untill the storm was over. When I got to my house there was 26" of wet heavy snow in my driveway. It took my hours to get plowed out and I got stuck twice. My uncle came over and pulled me out, then he started pushing my banks back with his Didge 2500 and he got stuck a couple times. That wet snow just sucks you rite in. I like a challange, but that much snow takes the fun out of plowing IMO.


----------



## grandview

1995 40inches in 24 hrs all wet
2001 7 feet in 5 days
many 24 inchers over night


----------



## Banksy

24" + on April 1st. I think it was 1997. Had my 1986 F250 and 8' Fisher speedcast.


----------



## Milwaukee

12" of heavy soak wet snow that got rain. That was Hard job to plow with F250 it would spin all way. Job turn from 2 to 5 hours because heavy snow stop F250 so many times. That how we end replace bolts on mount next day. Bolt look like this Thank god it didn't break on that serious event.


----------



## grandview

Mill, 12 iches of wet snow should not stop you.I think it's time to go back to plowing 101!


----------



## Milwaukee

grandview;816665 said:


> Mill, 12 iches of wet snow should not stop you.I think it's time to go back to plowing 101!


12" wet snow you couldn't shovel or use snowblower. It got rain for 2 hours then frozen.


----------



## grandview

He you go,Mill 36 inches of wet snow.


----------



## Milwaukee

That pretty lot snow. You have V plow and I use straight plow. Bald tires and no ballast in bed is what I have trouble. Try tell owner he need 1,500 pounds in bed. His answer Why I would get worst mpg and how it would help traction. 


Well this year I be use different F250 which have best tires and 1,000 pounds in bed so I will test if it could push that heavy snow.


----------



## grandview

These are the tires I has on ,i was getting new ones at the end of the month.


----------



## creativedesigns

Mil, why don't u put on 4x4 drive? Really no need for extra ballast in the bed. Its all about how good the operator is!

GV, what kind of exotic penny is that?? Wheres the Maple Leaf on it?  tymusic


----------



## grandview

creativedesigns;816766 said:


> GV, what kind of exotic penny is that?? Wheres the Maple Leaf on it?  tymusic


With one of those I can buy a Canadian dollar!


----------



## augerandblade

March 1999 63 centimeters of snow and drifts higher then the bay doors on factorys. Lots of wind, blowing snow...............white hell


----------



## cet

March 2008, 18" and most of our sites we didn't touch until it was all down. I hope I never see that again but the loader work was good.


----------



## terrapro

3-4 years ago I picked up this driveway customer with an uphill hairpin gravel drive almost 1/2mile long and there was 14+" of snow, luckily it was dry powder. I plowed out the bottom half just fine but got to to the top and fell off the grade. I got STUCK big time and my only option was to go down the hill to the first half of the drive through the drifts that were over the doors of my truck. I luckily or skillfully I don't know made it back to the botom half of the drive which was cleared and could start again.

Same night at 5am A guy called to clear his drive because he had a flight out at 6am. I pulled onto his gravel private road which had not been plowed yet so I dropped my V half way down just to get me in and he happened to be the last one on the right! All the down I am thinking "if I get stuck here how can I clear my other drives". Well I get to his house which has a lower grade than the rest, "of course"! so he has drifts I swear that were 3-4' high, they came over the windshield. Like I said thank you it was a dry snow! I pulled up with my plow down only because there was now way for me to get in and he paid on the spot on top of a couple already scratched of lottery tickets . Cleared his drive and went on my way. 

I wish I had pictures of the last drive because I honestly don't think I will see that again.


----------



## 91AK250

march 17th 2002 30+ inches overnight. didnt get out to plow till the next day, it was fun!

then april 2008 we got around 28" + overnight/day and it was heavy! never got stuck even in some muddy places because the ground had allready thawed alittle. that made it a huge pain.

i didnt even have the plow on when the '08 late storm hit, made it a huge pain in the butt getting the plow on in 10" plus of snow


----------



## terrapro

Why was this moved to the pic forum?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Drifted or flat?

I've hit some 5-6' drifts in a driveway. This was halfway through the storm.

Also did my church lot when that storm was done. Started Sat AM and slowed down Sunday night sometime. Monday I finally ended up over there and there was 2'+ solid over the entire lot. Didn't get out an measure. Never touched it until then. Normally about a 30 min job with our JCB, I was there over 2 hours. 

Funny thing was, I met my wife there so my son could plow with me and she was driving around the lot in our Grand Cherokee pushing snow with the bumper. 

12" is nothing, that was that Dec storm last year that came in about 3-4 hours. Starting in earnest about 5 AM. That was fun.


----------



## FISHERBOY

The most i've plowed at once was bac in 2002 on christmas day about 24 inches i remember the snow being over the plow lights, cool stuff


----------



## scitown

One night I pushed 2252 lbs of snow. That was kickass.Oh and what the hell is with you posting in the pics section. You've been a member for a year now. Remove head from ass mercer. 
91 ak thanks for the pics. Is the ford up and ready for the season?


----------



## sven_502

I would guess the most I've pushed is about 3, maybe 3 1/2 foot drifts, my yukon was spinning pretty good, had it in 4 low, that was fun. Anything deeper requires the tractor. My neighbor plowed our driveway once while I was out shoveling for him, we had so much snow drifted solid that his 08 2500 HD 6.0L with a 8'6 western v blade barely even made it up, he was ramming the snow pretty good too, and had brand new tires.


----------



## Landscapes8988

long story but funny
3 or 4 years ago had a big storm and wind i get a call from a past customer that went with a _*cheaper guy*_ at about 5am asking me if i could stop by and pull her plow guy out of the end of her driveway.... so i said sure (just to break balls) so on my way by i stop and pull him out he was only half way in the driveway!! lol so i pull him out and get in my truck and said thats why your a lowballer and drive off! 10 minutes later the lady calls again.... says she watched me pull him out and as soon as i got out of sight he left! didnt plow the driveway. lmao so me being the nice guy i said i would stop back and plow for her. now the driveway is 200 yards back and then turns 90degrees to the right and goes up another 70 yards... so i plow the 200 yards fine at about 30" get to the 90 degree turn and then i can't see so i roll the passenger side window down and snow immediately falls in the window...(holy **** i said) so i got it and she was more than happy to pay the $275 i charged her for the plow and hired me back!!! lmao i figure my F-350 sits higher than me so there had to be 72" or more!


----------



## Brian Young

A couple years ago we were plowing (and still plow) an office that wasn't open over the weekend. we got a late Friday (9pm'ish) into Sunday snow totaling 24+ inches. All I can say is thank God for V plows! The entrances had hard frozen snow from the city, about 3ft high and 5-6ft deep into the lot. A normal 20 minute lot turned into a very long hour!


----------



## MaineF250

a few years ago we got a storm that dumped about two and a half feet overnight, 4 inches an hour with no visability to speak of. I left my side roads most of the night because I was working on keeping my mains open. One of my long, winding side roads had drifted in really bad and the snow was almost up to the drivers side window on my work truck, about 6.5 feet, more snow was coming over the blade and wing than I was pushing.


----------



## nicksplowing

*blizzard of 1996 31 inches in 24 hours plowed 5 days straight with a few naps in the truck along the waybutpayuppayuppayup*


----------



## ABES

Cant even remember a storm much bigger than 12-15" here. Did run into some drifts last year though that were 3-4 feet deep. Made it about 20 feet before burying the truck in the snow had to crawl out the passenger door because the snow was 3/4 of the way up the drivers door.


----------



## 91AK250

scitown;816985 said:


> 91 ak thanks for the pics. Is the ford up and ready for the season?


getting there, going to hookup the plow tonight and make sure everything is good. then i gotta rebuild my ballest box. otherwise shes allways ready for work


----------



## stillen

Banksy;816649 said:


> 24" + on April 1st. I think it was 1997. Had my 1986 F250 and 8' Fisher speedcast.


That was 26 inches in Clinton, MA ... I remember that storm. My trucks/plows and my snowmobiles were already in storage...


----------



## Oshkosh

*27"+ drifting...*

April 1st "April Fools "blizzard up on the North Shore Massachusetts.27" plus drifting.
My Oshkosh was spending more time pulling our contractors out of the ditches than plowing at one point...I was pulling ten wheelers down the on ramps...
It was crazy started a rain to sleet ,an 1.5" before going over to all snow,made it slicker than snot to work with....
That was the first time I had been out in Thunder snow..The sky would lite up a crazy blue color...4"+ an hour at times.....The roof Headlights sucked!!!! A couple of times I had to stop the truck on rt128, get out walk around to figure out where I was......
Boston ended being shut down for several days.Our end of the highway never closed...Couldnt get there from anywhere else but we kept it open.lol
I miss running my own gear......


----------



## grunt19026

about 4 years ago we got hit with19" of wet snow a few days after thanksgiving. The city was not ready for this. At one apartment the tenants decided to shovel in front of the garage doors throwing it inbetween the doors as high as they could. this made multiple parking lots with a maze of 6' compacted piles with cars stuck in the mix. A 5 hour job turned into 19 hours with 3 trucks. wish i had a camera. gotta love thunder and lightning in a snow storm.


----------



## snowbizplowing

grandview;816648 said:


> 1995 40inches in 24 hrs all wet
> 2001 7 feet in 5 days
> many 24 inchers over night


Either of those storms sound great for me i've never seen anything over 8 inches at once only 3rd year in business


----------



## snowbizplowing

grunt19026;817739 said:


> about 4 years ago we got hit with19" of wet snow a few days after thanksgiving. The city was not ready for this. At one apartment the tenants decided to shovel in front of the garage doors throwing it inbetween the doors as high as they could. this made multiple parking lots with a maze of 6' compacted piles with cars stuck in the mix. A 5 hour job turned into 19 hours with 3 trucks. wish i had a camera. gotta love thunder and lightning in a snow storm.


Wish i would have started a year earlier lol


----------



## BigLou80

grandview;816665 said:


> Mill, 12 iches of wet snow should not stop you.I think it's time to go back to plowing 101!


I gota jump in and defend Mil here. I have had 6" of heavy wet snow that brought my 2500HD with a V plow and ballast to a dead stop even in 4 low

The snow was not white it was translucent it was so full of water, the temp had also warmed up well in to the 40's by the time I got out to plow that driveway. It just stuck to my blade and brought my truck to a dead stop.

I was able to get the driveway cleared but it took some time and was not easy on my truck


----------



## snocrete

grunt19026;817739 said:


> about 4 years ago we got hit with19" of wet snow a few days after thanksgiving. The city was not ready for this. At one apartment the tenants decided to shovel in front of the garage doors throwing it inbetween the doors as high as they could. this made multiple parking lots with a maze of 6' compacted piles with cars stuck in the mix. A 5 hour job turned into 19 hours with 3 trucks. wish i had a camera. gotta love thunder and lightning in a snow storm.


I remember that one payup.....depending where at in central Il you are, would determine how much was on the ground, but I remember measuring about 12 - 14 inches in my area. I had alot of fun on that one, but it also made me very


----------



## grandview

See post # 7 and 9 . That was our Oct storm 36 inches of wet snow when you pushed it into the pile it was a waterfall coming back at you. Also the temp was in the high 50's low 60's in that pix. It was gone in 3 days. 

I'never make fun of Mill!


----------



## Milwaukee

F250 have eldorado zrm which is WORST tire it got stuck in wet grass so easy. If there driveway that drop 2" to yard you stuck ever in 4wd.

That pretty lot snow to plow. Someday I be in Alpena and plow 4 foot of snow on road to go Deer camp. Maybe in few years later. Most time we leave before it reach 1 foot of snow.

I wondered if it really hard on transmission by push much snow.


----------



## doo-man

here is a pic from last year in SW lower, we had gotten snow all day and night, had the son with me and he managed to find the ditch just after this pic and he was in up to his shoulders, as it was he was all ready in at least 24" as the drive stakes are 36" or so tall.....

Sure hope we have a repeat winter this year!!!! payup


----------



## cold_and_tired

I guess my deepest would have to be one of the blizzards of 06. I only have one pic. 1-8 ft deep, probably a 4 foot average

Also, here are a few vids of me pushing about 18" of heavy wet snow last year. I was very surprised.






Here is the continuation of the video:


----------



## Quality SR

cold_and_tired;818078 said:


> I guess my deepest would have to be one of the blizzards of 06. I only have one pic. 1-8 ft deep, probably a 4 foot average
> 
> Also, here are a few vids of me pushing about 18" of heavy wet snow last year. I was very surprised.
> 
> Here is the continuation of the video:


Wow, not something I would do.


----------



## augerandblade

When ya get the heavy wet snow or a big dump of it and the trucks are working hard to move your gonna pay the price down the road in repairs. Never look forward to a foot of snow always seems to cost me.


----------



## Lux Lawn

augerandblade;818106 said:


> When ya get the heavy wet snow or a big dump of it and the trucks are working hard to move your gonna pay the price down the road in repairs. Never look forward to a foot of snow always seems to cost me.


Thats right, I always cringe when we get the heavy wet stuff.


----------



## tls22

Feb 2006 about 28 fell in my area in 24 hours......plowed one pass....it would be covered by the time you where ready to do another....it was a fun time....i love storms like thatpayup


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

The most snow I've ever moved was like 12 inches lol. Our storms don't normally amount to much


----------



## f250man

In the past few years we have had snow falls of 24" or better and when I get to the bars to plow by 10 am they have had snow up to my mirrors in the street side parking from the drifts and township plowing the roads I would say there had to be 50"-60" of snow in the street side parking.


----------



## KJ Cramer

A few years ago, when I still worked on a farm up north, we were getting pounded and we plowed with a JD444H with a blade on the front, the town called, which they do occasionally, and asked us to keep the roads open between our 3 locations, not much, but they couldn't do it. So I go on my route and started to go at her again, probably already my 18th hour, well come 2am, 13 hours after the call, I finish up one of our locations and I have to plow the road open which is now drifted shut, 20 foot cliff on one side, downhill on the other, I have plowed it probably twice before like this going uphill which I now have no choice but to do. So I roll up to it to see it a little closer, it is considerably further down the road than anytime before, so I back up to get some momentum, drop the blade, put her in 2nd, locked the diff and slamed the gas I made it to the center of the drift, and had snow up to my passenger side window, which has got to be 7 to 8' high, I couldn't see a thing, too much snow coming over the top of the blade, I couldn't even see the arms right in front of my window. Got stuck, had to push myself out with the blade, and try it again. I tried angling the blade but so much snow it kept pushing towards the ditch on either side, it took me a good hour to open up a country 2 lane road about 50 yards long and by the time I finished up the main location which was right after that, it had drifted shut again, need less to say I said F*** it and went to bed, they only were paying me 8 bucks an hour and I did not want to wreck anything. I waited till morning and then went over it enough to get a lane open and let the town deal with it. When the town finally came to finish it, it took him an hour with the grader to open it up properly. That was a crazy snow storm, we were pulling logger semis out of ditches with the JD8520, pulling all sort of cars out, plowing other neighboring farms because they didn't have the equipment to deal with it and/or didn't keep up with it properly, I ended up plowing, all said and done not including the (2) 2 hour long naps, for 51 hours according to my time card. Now, I find that experience to be cool and exciting, at the time, stuck in the white cave of hell on that road I was scared s#i+less.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

24'' up here we consider no big deal, it's when it does it for multiple days, thenit's a big deal haha, 10' tallbanks remain 10' tall lol except in town , they remove them but we don't ride sleds in town.

that is a funny thing when to enter the trail you look like your launching to the moon, and i think i tried a couple times lol


----------



## dmax08

Up here along the Lake shore it is pretty common to get a foot or more. The lake effect is a way of life here, But over the past 10 years we have had several 40+ inch snow storms over a 24 hour period....


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

26 inch in 14 hrs christmas of 96


----------



## Lux Lawn

f250man;818283 said:


> In the past few years we have had snow falls of 24" or better and when I get to the bars to plow by 10 am they have had snow up to my mirrors in the street side parking from the drifts and township plowing the roads I would say there had to be 50"-60" of snow in the street side parking.


Steve, thats a lot of snow thats for sure.
Its crazy out there where you live, that snow comes of the lake so fast.


----------



## f250man

Yes Larry it can come down fast and steady here in the snow belt. The Clap came up during one event and could not believe how fast it can come down and accumulate. I have had to use skidloaders a few times at the street side parking to much snow to move and cars stuck in the snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Quality SR;818093 said:


> Wow, not something I would do.


My guess would be it wasn't by choice.

Sometimes you do what you gotta do.


----------



## Quality SR

Mark Oomkes;819158 said:


> My guess would be it wasn't by choice.
> 
> Sometimes you do what you gotta do.


Good point Mark. I would have tried to cut that pile in half and make 2 trips rather then 1. That looks like a nice job for a skid steer with a push box, or better yet a Duramax with a Boss V


----------



## cold_and_tired

Mark Oomkes;819158 said:


> My guess would be it wasn't by choice.
> 
> Sometimes you do what you gotta do.





Quality SR;819298 said:


> Good point Mark. I would have tried to cut that pile in half and make 2 trips rather then 1. That looks like a nice job for a skid steer with a push box, or better yet a Duramax with a Boss V


That snow was so wet and compacted together that is was difficult to break it apart. The plow tended to ride up the pile rather than cut through it.

Anyway, that pile and the others following it were pretty easy to push. Sliding that stuff on the slushy asphalt was like pushing it across warm butter.

BTW, I pushed that pile in 2WD. As a matter of fact, most of my plowing is in 2WD. I would rather have the tires slip than take out an axle, u-joint, input shaft or break anything on the plow.


----------



## Lux Lawn

f250man;818893 said:


> Yes Larry it can come down fast and steady here in the snow belt. The Clap came up during one event and could not believe how fast it can come down and accumulate. I have had to use skidloaders a few times at the street side parking to much snow to move and cars stuck in the snow.


I am not to far from the major sno belt. We do some place's in Gates Mills, Mayfield & Beachwood...they seem to get hammered pretty well.


----------



## chtucker

42" at once...


----------



## Turf Commando

grandview;816682 said:


> These are the tires I has on ,i was getting new ones at the end of the month.


You deserve some sponsorship from that tire maker thats amazing... ....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

chtucker;819751 said:


> 42" at once...


Showoff!

That's an awesome pic.


----------



## Inverted99

I have posted these before. This was last Christmas 3' of fresh and drifted to 5-6' deep, this was a good one, we get worse but no pictures of actual snow removal.

See the large SMI thrower in the distance.









The Burminator.









One of our Oshkosh throwers.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Inverted99;820282 said:


>


Thats alot of snow.
Maybe toboggan tunnel for trucks.


----------



## Lux Lawn

chtucker;819751 said:


> 42" at once...


What kind of truck and plow you got there?


----------



## Inverted99

Lux Lawn;820495 said:


> Thats alot of snow.
> Maybe toboggan tunnel for trucks.


Usually what happens is the snowmobilers, rather than riding the hundreds of miles of trails or the endless open meadows and hills, choose to ride in the roads and most can't climb the banks when meeting an oncoming vehicle. Some of the roads are very narrow like the one shown in the picture. Take care...Jeff


----------



## terrapro

Lux Lawn;820494 said:


> Looks like a tunnel.


Those are great pictures! Makes me want that feeling of conquering a drive I thought was impossible. Lots are easy, give me a hard drive any day...as long as they pay for the trouble that is.


----------



## Superior L & L

I must not be a real snow plower !!!

I like 2-3" snows


----------



## chtucker

Lux Lawn;820506 said:


> What kind of truck and plow you got there?


10' boss V

Can't you see it?


----------



## Lux Lawn

chtucker;820888 said:


> can't you see it?:d


nope ...............


----------



## TremblaySNOW

i dont plow 
we use 7.5foot snow blowers 
back in 2007/08winter we had a storm 43cm and drifting snow in 24hr and for 3days of snowing
almost broke the record that winter sinces1972


----------



## TremblaySNOW

Superior L & L;820618 said:


> I must not be a real snow plower !!!
> 
> I like 2-3" snows


very nice fleet


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I dont have any pics of a lot of snow I pushed. I had pics from the valentines day snow torm a few years back with the old truck but idk where they went. But here are some pics.


----------



## mercer_me

I hate it when your pushing so much snow it comes over the plow and on your windshield. Then you got to get out and clean it all off.


----------



## sven_502

mercer_me;822189 said:


> I hate it when your pushing so much snow it comes over the plow and on your windshield. Then you got to get out and clean it all off.


Guess they dont have those nifty things called windshield wipers where you're from eh? :laughing:


----------



## mercer_me

sven_502;822192 said:


> Guess they dont have those nifty things called windshield wipers where you're from eh? :laughing:


I'm talking about when there is to much snow for the wipers to keep up with.


----------



## sven_502

mercer_me;822211 said:


> I'm talking about when there is to much snow for the wipers to keep up with.


Ovbiously, but laugh a little. :laughing:


----------



## mercer_me

sven_502;822213 said:


> Ovbiously, but laugh a little. :laughing:


:laughing: I thought you was serious. :laughing:


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

haha I have hit big piles of fluffy snow and then it all goes over the plow and you have 4 inches of it on your hood then you have to clean it off.


----------



## sven_502

I admit I hate that, my snowflap seems to be half decent at blocking stuff though.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I dont have a snow flap on the fisher but I have one on the meyer. I will find out how good it works this winter.


----------



## zabMasonry

I'm surprised that only one person has mentioned the valentines storm. We got between 36 and 42" in 24-36 hours. I wasn't plowing for that, but did spend a lot of time getting myself and family out. most i've ever seen in one storm, most i ever expect to see. funny thing was, the temp was below 0 the whole storm, so this snow was dry but denser then hell. most of the storm it was snowing so hard that you couldn't clear off your whole truck, by the time you got back to where you started, there was enough snow you couldn't see out. at least one station ran out of diesel during the storm. pretty durn apocalyptic. I'll see if i can dig out some pics.


----------



## ultimate plow

Lux Lawn;821443 said:


> nope ...............


Kodiak.

Ill take 2" snows any day. But when the big ones hit ya gotta do what ya gotta do


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

zabMasonry;822620 said:


> I'm surprised that only one person has mentioned the valentines storm. We got between 36 and 42" in 24-36 hours. I wasn't plowing for that, but did spend a lot of time getting myself and family out. most i've ever seen in one storm, most i ever expect to see. funny thing was, the temp was below 0 the whole storm, so this snow was dry but denser then hell. most of the storm it was snowing so hard that you couldn't clear off your whole truck, by the time you got back to where you started, there was enough snow you couldn't see out. at least one station ran out of diesel during the storm. pretty durn apocalyptic. I'll see if i can dig out some pics.


hahaha that storm kicked my a** lol. Got into an accident in the middle of the storm because some old guy pulled out infront of me. Wrecked the rams on my plow so I was down for 2 hours. the guy that works on plows had the parts but didnt have time to do it so I was outside on cardboard doing it myself in his lot. it was bad. and I love the ppl who when the storm is over wave you down and ask them to plow 3ft of snow haha. i did it but charged them almost triple.


----------



## TremblaySNOW

It took me 48++++hrs to have everthing cleaned up it was crazy i hope it happens again!
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## augerandblade

IPLOWSNO;818330 said:


> 24'' up here we consider no big deal, it's when it does it for multiple days, thenit's a big deal haha, 10' tallbanks remain 10' tall lol except in town , they remove them but we don't ride sleds in town.
> 
> that is a funny thing when to enter the trail you look like your launching to the moon, and i think i tried a couple times lol


Winter of 05 06 I was fed up with snowplowing since 83 and went trucking. Got stuck on a interstate in NY State behind a whole line of rigs. Got woke up by the highway plow truck clearing in front of my truck. I was good to go. Those highway guys had their system down pat there must of been a line of trucks, stuck on a hill about 5 mi long.tymusic


----------



## TremblaySNOW

that sounds crazy


----------



## buckwheat_la

the worst i ever saw was last year, for people that don't know alberta, we get some crazy wind in southern alberta, we had drifts going over houses, the first time in 10+years that i was taking a skid steer into residences to remove snow, the worst drift i took out was 8 ft high, 40ft wide and coverd the entire front of the house to the middle of the street, took about 4 hrs with a skidsteer to remove enough that they could get to there front door and get a vehicle out, crazy snow


----------



## TremblaySNOW

buckwheat_la;824165 said:


> the worst i ever saw was last year, for people that don't know alberta, we get some crazy wind in southern alberta, we had drifts going over houses, the first time in 10+years that i was taking a skid steer into residences to remove snow, the worst drift i took out was 8 ft high, 40ft wide and coverd the entire front of the house to the middle of the street, took about 4 hrs with a skidsteer to remove enough that they could get to there front door and get a vehicle out, crazy snow


that awsome do you have any pics tymusic


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

TremblaySNOW;823070 said:


> It took me 48++++hrs to have everthing cleaned up it was crazy i hope it happens again!
> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


haha only 48 hours. your lucky. I was out about 72 hours straight. once i was done doing my accounts I had to start them again. o yes the money was excellent.


----------



## sven_502

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;824737 said:


> haha only 48 hours. your lucky. I was out about 72 hours straight. once i was done doing my accounts I had to start them again. o yes the money was excellent.


I don't know about you guys but I don't think I could stay awake plowing for 72 hours. Then again I've never tried plowing in a truck that long. The longest I've ever been out on the SHOVELING crew was 29.5 hours and I was just about asleep. I thought that was pretty good though, considering I don't drink coffee. I just wanted to outlast everybody else, and damn right I did. :laughing: That storm(s) if I remember right had about 2 feet of snow then got poured rain on for a few hours, what a mess.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

sven_502;825733 said:


> I don't know about you guys but I don't think I could stay awake plowing for 72 hours. Then again I've never tried plowing in a truck that long. The longest I've ever been out on the SHOVELING crew was 29.5 hours and I was just about asleep. I thought that was pretty good though, considering I don't drink coffee. I just wanted to outlast everybody else, and damn right I did. :laughing: That storm(s) if I remember right had about 2 feet of snow then got poured rain on for a few hours, what a mess.


Somewhere, this was discussed before. Kept getting the "Well, heck, you plowed 24 hours straight, that's it? I plowed for 24 days straight" BS.

This is ignorant and downright stupid. Even more immature to brag about it.

Someone ever gets in a wreck after being in a truck plowing that long, they will no longer be the owner of their company and\or equipment.

I will not push my people longer than 18-20 hours. And even that only happens during major storms.


----------



## buckwheat_la

i agree with mark on this, i had to work over 72hrs straight on the snowfall i mentioned earllier in the post, i had employees that were sick and being it was in the Christmas holiday season i couldn't find any backup drivers so i skidded and hand shoveled until i got releif in the form of my brother coming back from a 4 day trip to his inlaws, i well NEVER do it again, my body took months to recover, and i didn't function properly for weeks, anyone that thinks they can go 72 + hours without sleep, please don't do it, it isn't worth it. although i well say this, when you are the owner of the company it is your reputation thats on the line, not your employees, so as a owner it is for you to decide and make stuff happen, last year a company here (at the same time as this happened) just gave up, told there contracts sorry, but they couldn't handle the work load, that company is now a lot smaller, and it well be quite some time before they build a major client base back up.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Mark Oomkes;826145 said:


> Somewhere, this was discussed before. Kept getting the "Well, heck, you plowed 24 hours straight, that's it? I plowed for 24 days straight" BS.
> 
> This is ignorant and downright stupid. Even more immature to brag about it.
> 
> Someone ever gets in a wreck after being in a truck plowing that long, they will no longer be the owner of their company and\or equipment.
> 
> I will not push my people longer than 18-20 hours. And even that only happens during major storms.





buckwheat_la;826270 said:


> i agree with mark on this, i had to work over 72hrs straight on the snowfall i mentioned earllier in the post, i had employees that were sick and being it was in the Christmas holiday season i couldn't find any backup drivers so i skidded and hand shoveled until i got releif in the form of my brother coming back from a 4 day trip to his inlaws, i well NEVER do it again, my body took months to recover, and i didn't function properly for weeks, anyone that thinks they can go 72 + hours without sleep, please don't do it, it isn't worth it. although i well say this, when you are the owner of the company it is your reputation thats on the line, not your employees, so as a owner it is for you to decide and make stuff happen, last year a company here (at the same time as this happened) just gave up, told there contracts sorry, but they couldn't handle the work load, that company is now a lot smaller, and it well be quite some time before they build a major client base back up.


I agree with both of them. Working 24, 36, whatever hours straight is not easy nor a good thing, I have done it, but not by choice. If you are the owner it is up to you to make things happen or not. Me being the owner I understand this and will do whatever I have to do to make it work. If it came right down to it, I would call in a buddy, friend or someone to keep going so I could get a nap. If you get into an accident or something is damaged with an employee or even yourself behind the wheel for anything over 12 hours straight, the law will more than likely rule that it was caused by driver fatigue and be your fault. Who knows at what point they will start calling it wreck-less use of a motor vehicle and if employees are involved at what point the labor laws get involved and so forth. It is down right dangerous to be quote unquote plowing for 72 hours straight. My .02 anyways.


----------



## jomama45

I tend to agree with the last few posts. The longest I did years ago (I was in my early 20's, young, dumb, full of ......, well, you know) was 30 or 32 hours. I absolutely HATED it. Ironically, the only time I was ever in a "minor" accident. I was working for a greedy boss who thought the more we could do with less help, the better. Within the next year or 2, he had added 2 more guys (always had plenty of equipment anyways) & he wondered why we had struggled all those years. The service he was offering with the extra help was unquestionably superior.

Our goal now is to always become more efficient, every year, & get a normal 3-5" snow wrapped up in 4-5 hours, without sidewalks. If we can do that, we can always have an upper-hand on the competition when we do get the big storms.


----------



## B.Bells

have to agree, pushed a little over 48+ hours and trust me not what i would recommend in any case, even as a owner i dont do it.. i rather break up a crew in 1/2 to get them started on a 8-10 hour breaks and be slower than to put MY COMPANY at risk! Thats what the "act of god" part in all of my contracts are for! we dont put owr lives and others in danger(period).


----------



## DakotaDarron

valentines day I think it was 07 maybe 08 I cant remember we got absoluty BURRIED up here (or down here) in albany NY .. Now that was a fun time plowing ... ran all day and all night ... $$$$$$$$ ohh yeah !


----------



## TremblaySNOW

Mark Oomkes;826145 said:


> Somewhere, this was discussed before. Kept getting the "Well, heck, you plowed 24 hours straight, that's it? I plowed for 24 days straight" BS.
> 
> This is ignorant and downright stupid. Even more immature to brag about it.
> 
> Someone ever gets in a wreck after being in a truck plowing that long, they will no longer be the owner of their company and\or equipment.
> 
> I will not push my people longer than 18-20 hours. And even that only happens during major storms.


"10-4 on that"
It is very dangerous to operate in those conditions
The longest I'v operated my tractor was 49.5hr 
(and hope never to do it again) tymusic


----------



## delawnman

*Blizzard of 93*

During the Blizzard of 93 hurricaine Andrew dumped 52 inches of snow in just over 48 hours. Then the wind picked up and started drifting. suddenly we had snowdrifts higher than the power lines, and we couldnt tell where the cars were in the parking lots. All our snow got plowed with loaders for about a week (thats how long it took to get everybody opened back up) and we had to go through the parking lots poking sticks in the snowdrifts to see if they were drifts or cars before the loaders got to them. Fun, fun, fun. Oh yeah, and i was stranded away from home for several days- i lived in my truck. It was great. I looooove plowing snow.


----------



## DellDoug

I think it was March of 2008. Ther storm according to the weather service was 53cm but it was the wind that made it really tough. One side of the lot bare the other side drifted in about 2-2.5m deep. It was challenging. Took us a 8 hours to move the snow compared to our 4-4.5 hr normal turn around. Had some real bad ones back in the 70's too but my perception could be way off; becaise in those days all we had were pickups. Everything looks bigger when you can't move it. tymusic


----------



## jomama45

delawnman;830828 said:


> During the Blizzard of 93 hurricaine Andrew dumped 52 inches of snow in just over 48 hours. Then the wind picked up and started drifting. suddenly we had snowdrifts higher than the power lines, and we couldnt tell where the cars were in the parking lots. All our snow got plowed with loaders for about a week (thats how long it took to get everybody opened back up) and we had to go through the parking lots poking sticks in the snowdrifts to see if they were drifts or cars before the loaders got to them. Fun, fun, fun. Oh yeah, and i was stranded away from home for several days- i lived in my truck. It was great. I looooove plowing snow.


Wasn't Hurricane Andrew in August of 1992?


----------



## delawnman

http://www.weathermatrix.net/education/blizzard93/ you are apparently right, it was not a byproduct of hurricane Andrew- I don't know how i got to associating the two, but i stand corrected. Check out this link to see the storm i am referring to. Believe me when i tell you that it changed the way we all looked at plowing snow.


----------



## jomama45

delawnman;830954 said:


> http://www.weathermatrix.net/education/blizzard93/ you are apparently right, it was not a byproduct of hurricane Andrew- I don't know how i got to associating the two, but i stand corrected. Check out this link to see the storm i am referring to. Believe me when i tell you that it changed the way we all looked at plowing snow.


No problem. 

I checked out the link, pretty crazy stuff. The worst we seam to get around here is "thunder snow" & 50+ MPH gusts to make some serious drifting. Luckily, never had to deal with hurricane type weather.


----------



## mercer_me

jomama45;831010 said:


> The worst we seam to get around here is "thunder snow"


Some parts of Maine got "thunder snow" last winter, that was the first time I ever heard of it.


----------



## rb8484

mercer_me;831214 said:


> Some parts of Maine got "thunder snow" last winter, that was the first time I ever heard of it.


You have never heard of thunder snow?? Its pretty cool stuff. I get it maybe once a season. Pretty crazy seeing lightning and thunder during a snow!!!


----------



## Geary44

the most snow i have ever pushed was about 24 inches. it all came in one day. i tried to go plow that afternoon but my tires were so bald that aqs soon as i dropped the blade my wheels would just spin. the next day i went to pep boys and put a new set on and i still had to put my 2001 chevy silverado 2500HD in 4 low to get it done...


----------



## diesel dave 04

In Pottstown Pa the worst i ever seen was 36inch or semi wet snow. I was plowing for 4 days stright. I dont ever want that again I like 6-10 snows they work fine for me. But now that I have the V plow and a 2nd truck I think I could handle a deep snow better.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

rb8484;831322 said:


> You have never heard of thunder snow?? Its pretty cool stuff. I get it maybe once a season. Pretty crazy seeing lightning and thunder during a snow!!!


Ditto, fairly regular occurrence.

If you see or hear it, watch out, it's going to snow real hard.


----------



## Plow horse

*Wow you all were showed up by a chicky poo*

No offense to Grandview. Are you for real? is Grandview a LADY? THAT out plows the boys?


----------



## grandview

How are these totals we had back in 2001


----------



## grandview

Plow horse;833292 said:


> No offense to Grandview. Are you for real? is Grandview a LADY? THAT out plows the boys?


Don't be makin fun of the GF!:realmad:


----------



## Bajak

grandview;833537 said:


> Don't be makin fun of the GF!:realmad:


Say hi to Giada:waving:


----------



## Plow horse

*Did I offend some of your guys*

W ow did I hit a nerve? You sound a little pissed GRANDVIEW! Well I just see it like you posted it. Not to many Chicky poos PLOWING and laughing at the BOYS. AND yes I have plowed some little snows like 20 and 30" best fun in the WORLD.:waving::


----------



## Mark Oomkes

grandview;833535 said:


> How are these totals we had back in 2001


Showoff.

We had 59" officially at the airport, which is about 15 miles further inland than about half of our accounts, the rest were all pushing 70+ for that same time frame.

I was about ready to hang it up after that week, that was brutal. Plowed everything twice each day and then headed for home and a few hours sleep before starting all over again. Even at that couldn't keep a lot clean for more than 10-15 minutes. Squall would come through and dump a 1/2" in 15 minutes.


----------



## Plow horse

*To much*

You GUYS have all the fun out there, were lucky if it snows in Eastern pa any more.


----------



## Luppy

28" April 1st 1997. My previous Jeep CJ7 kicked ass and took names & lots of payup that storm. 

Oh, and one of the "chicky poos" here. xysport


----------



## Alaska Boss

I think the deepest snow I've ever plowed was part-way up on the windows on my '92 truck, shortly after I got it,... this wasn't just a one-time fresh snow tho,... I was trying to open up someone's yard in late winter,... and remember that I couldn't have the windows down or snow would fall in. I could only push several feet,.. so I had to make it wide enough to plow both to the left & the right in order to go ahead,... or I'd have such a big pile in front of me that I couldn't move it. I fought that for several hours to open it up,... then told them next time they'd have to get a loader or dozer to move that much snow,... that's too much for a truck. But just south of me, in Valdez, Alaska, they get record-breaking snowfalls,... the most they have had in 24 hours was 62",... the most snow in one storm/dump was 175" (14½ feet), and the most snow in one winter was 548" (almost 46 feet). And just up the road in Thompson Pass, they've had right at 1,000" in a winter (about 83 feet). Obviously, a plow on a pickup is pretty useless around there,....


----------



## Plow horse

*Wow*

WOW to dam much snow. How do they clear that much SNOW? loaders and blowers? ya a pick up would be only good for ??? in that much snow. I cant even come close like I said 20" to 36" best out here, but hell there a whole lot of fun.


----------



## DareDog

3' here. even had to shovel it also!


----------



## buckwheat_la

wow, so the million dollar question for Alaska boss is, what do you get to charge for those kind of messes?, just curious, are all snow removal guys up there millionares?, or is it very competitive?


----------



## Alaska Boss

Plow horse;837699 said:


> WOW to dam much snow. How do they clear that much SNOW? loaders and blowers? ya a pick up would be only good for ??? in that much snow. I cant even come close like I said 20" to 36" best out here, but hell there a whole lot of fun.





buckwheat_la;838434 said:


> wow, so the million dollar question for Alaska boss is, what do you get to charge for those kind of messes?, just curious, are all snow removal guys up there millionares?, or is it very competitive?


I don't know exactly what the guys in Valdez charge for snow removal,... but I've heard that it's cut-throat there too,... and I know that they aren't all millionaires, altho you might have to be close to one, just to buy the equipment to do the job,... which always starts with big front-end loaders, and that includes huge snow buckets, pushers & back-drag boxes. But where I am, I don't have nearly that amount of snow,... but I'm pretty much the only show in town, and I do most of the community/area myself,... and I've maintained that by offering the best service possible, along with rates that would make it very tough for someone to move in & lowball me & still survive in the end,... and more than a couple have tried over the years,....


----------



## Lux Lawn

grandview;833535 said:


> How are these totals we had back in 2001


Do you guys plow by the season or per push up there?


----------



## Case580M

Most I remember plowing (or trying to plow) was Thanksgiving day 1985 27" storm in less than 8hrs (yooperland) I remember because I was trying to tow a car trailer with a 1/2 ton 4x2 pickup from MLPS to the UP. When I got home the '62 Jeep Panel was having a hard time. The yard was ok but needed to have a friend with a loader come over to open up the driveway to shop.

Here last December 17th we got 25" in under 18hrs. It then went on to continue dumping a total of 92" over a 20 day period! And I was WITHOUT a plow truck. All done with my Garden Tractor.


----------



## Case580M

Now that I have the Blizzard 810pp on the truck it could be a no snow winter. LOL


----------



## northeastrealty

Oshkosh;817650 said:


> April 1st "April Fools "blizzard up on the North Shore Massachusetts.27" plus drifting.
> My Oshkosh was spending more time pulling our contractors out of the ditches than plowing at one point...I was pulling ten wheelers down the on ramps...
> It was crazy started a rain to sleet ,an 1.5" before going over to all snow,made it slicker than snot to work with....
> That was the first time I had been out in Thunder snow..The sky would lite up a crazy blue color...4"+ an hour at times.....The roof Headlights sucked!!!! A couple of times I had to stop the truck on rt128, get out walk around to figure out where I was......
> Boston ended being shut down for several days.Our end of the highway never closed...Couldnt get there from anywhere else but we kept it open.lol
> I miss running my own gear......


that storm was brutal, 68 hours including the final cleanup in Woburn ma. I loved it, my 08 dodge 2500 diesel loved it too. The loader ran out of fuel, took 2 hrs in the -15 windchill to get her running again. That sucked. I miss big storms like that. So nice when everyone stays home cuz everything is closed


----------



## grandview

Lux Lawn;842647 said:


> Do you guys plow by the season or per push up there?


All seasonal.With no limit on snow totals.

Funny thing was that before that storm and after we only have 30 more inches for the season.


----------



## Plow horse

*Let it Snow*

Lets hope we have a good dumping, several times.


----------



## thesnowman269

the most iv ever plowed was 24 inches with my meyers 7.5. went right thru the only reason i got stuck was the fact that when u backed up there was so much snow behind you and if u went off track the slightest bit you were stuck.. hell of a fun time tho


----------



## ken643

1996 was a good year for snow here in NJ as well. I seem to remember in Feb 2007 a 27 inch storm here in NJ also


----------



## ken643

Now thats what I call SNOW!!!!! WOW


----------

